# Ozark County Home with 20AC



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

If Anyone is looking for a excellent recreational property or small farmette,I have a property that consists of 20ac.ML Completly fenced for horses or Livestock, There are about 7 acres cleared and the rest is woods with some marketable timber, The home is a small 2br 1 and 1/2 bath home 1100 sq. ft built in 1979 stick built 6'' walls,It has central air and propane heat, and a new well pump last year. The bills are low on the home with electric bill averaging about 50 per month .The taxes on the home are 400.00 per year, The home is on a secluded gravel road which only gets about 4-5 cars a day down with only about 4 other propertys beyond mine. The home sits back and cannot be seen from the road and I trimmed the trees on the property to be like a park your entering going to the house, back in the woods,The home is only 1 mile from the lake and you can put your boat in there ,Other items on the property are a 10x12 storage shed you can store your mower in or odds and ends, and also a 30x60 building for your tractor and other items, the building has electric and a concrete floor ,it is partially insulated or about 2/3 finished and also has a office so if you wanted you could use it for business purposes .and it has 220 to it . This property has it all close to the lake, secluded,Has tons of deer and turkey and is ready to move in,it is great as a vacation home or your main home, You can email me and I can answer any questions you may have or any additional information your looking for , The home is currently listed at http://www.sierraozark.com/near_lake_homes.html
Its listed as Private 20 acre estate near the lake and the price is 124,000, I just reduced the selling price to 109,000 due to buying another house in the same area and closing this week , So if your looking for a area with a laid back atmosphere , lake access and away from people you can,t beat it , Thanks


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice looking place and I love the tree lined driveway!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Delrio,thanks and its a great retreat and homestead but we have out grown it and are ready to pass the torch to the next couple,


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just trying to put a few pics online


----------

